# "What to Buy" Questions for New Timeshare Owners



## DeniseM

*Here are some questions you can answer to focus your timeshare wants/needs. *

*Suggestion - copy the questions below, and start a new thread entitled "My Survey" or "What should I buy?," or something similar, and answer the questions in a NEW thread.*

1) Is there a vacation destination you wish to visit most of the time or on a regular basis? if so where?

2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?

3) What are your 5 top trade destinations?

4) How many people do you usually travel with - total, including yourself?

5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule?

6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance?

7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time?

8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars?

9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?

10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?

11) Are you a detail oriented planner?

12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?


----------



## TUGBrian

quoting the text above and answering the questions will let us move your conversation to its own post below so more folks can assist you with your Timeshare purchase!

simply click HERE to start your new thread!


----------



## TUGBrian

Sorry about that, apparently I missed a few of these to move into their own threads for help!


----------



## 890zbh

*Do I need a paid membership on Tugbbs?*

Should I, or do I need to become a full paid member of tugbbs to receive replies to resale timeshares I am interested in purchasing posted on here?


----------



## DeniseM

890zbh said:


> Should I, or do I need to become a full paid member of tugbbs to receive replies to resale timeshares I am interested in purchasing posted on here?



No - you don't have to be a member, but it's only $15, and it gives you access to the member's only areas, which are very helpful.  

And it won't hurt your TUG "Street Cred"  

MORE INFO:  http://www.tug2.net/tug-pr.html


----------



## 890zbh

Ok, thanks, I'm gonna hoin.  Lots of good info here I wish I had seen before.  Tks


----------



## cayman01

*Better off renting?*



DeniseM said:


> *Here are some questions you can answer to focus your timeshare wants/needs.
> 
> If you click on QUOTE at the end of my post, the questions will open up in a new window for you to answer:
> *
> 1) Where do you want your home resort to be? No preference, something with top trade value, low MF's.
> 
> 2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time? trade most of the time
> 
> 3) What are your 5 top trade destinations? SW USA, Caribbean, TN/NC, Hawaii, Wisconsin Dells
> 
> 4) How many people do you usually travel with? 3-5
> 
> 5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule? school
> 
> 6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance? Never have
> 
> 7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time? yes
> 
> 8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars? 3 and up
> 
> 9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing? $2k
> 
> 10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year? $1k
> 
> 11) Are you a detail oriented planner? yes
> 
> 12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do? yes
> __________________



Beginning to wonder if we are better off renting from owners. Seems like there are plenty of deals to be had, especially within 60 days.


----------



## DeniseM

For many people it is better, especially if you aren't a detail oriented planner.

If you are flexible, there are wonderful last minute deals available - have you looked at our Last Minute Rental Forum?


----------



## cayman01

*renting*



DeniseM said:


> For many people it is better, especially if you aren't a detail oriented planner.
> 
> If you are flexible, there are wonderful last minute deals available - have you looked at our Last Minute Rental Forum?



Yes I have and that is where I started getting the idea. Will keep doing the research though.


----------



## Solski

I have searched this forum for information but truthfully remain confused. What is the best timeshare system??  I kinda looked at getting a timeshare as investing in my vacation futures and give me incentive to go on them. I thought is would also help financially but right now I m not so sure people keep saying you can rent just as much or cheaper on your own 

[Here are Solski's survey responses:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239442]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csxjohn

Solski said:


> I have searched this forum for information but truthfully remain confused. What is the best timeshare system??  I kinda looked at getting a timeshare as investing in my vacation futures and give me incentive to go on them. I thought is would also help financially but right now I m not so sure people keep saying you can rent just as much or cheaper on your own
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you start a new thread and answer the questions Denise has posed, many here will give you some ideas.  There is no "best" for everybody so knowing a little about your expectations will help us help you.


----------



## taterhed

csxjohn said:


> If you start a new thread and answer the questions Denise has posed, many here will give you some ideas.  There is no "best" for everybody so knowing a little about your expectations will help us help you.


They did

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## DeniseM

His answers are here - we try to split them off into a new thread, so they don't get lost:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239442


----------



## Kesliemack

*What should I buy?  TIA ;o)*

Moved to a "New Thread" as instructed above. Oops!


----------



## Bescobar

DeniseM said:


> No - you don't have to be a member, but it's only $15, and it gives you access to the member's only areas, which are very helpful.
> 
> And it won't hurt your TUG "Street Cred"
> 
> MORE INFO:  http://www.tug2.net/tug-pr.html



Is the $15 membership paid annually?


----------



## taterhed

Yes, annually

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## csxjohn

Bescobar said:


> Is the $15 membership paid annually?





taterhed said:


> Yes, annually
> 
> sent from my cell phone...



There are ways to get free extensions.  The most popular is to rate resorts when you visit to get extensions.

Another is to refer other people to become paid members.  

I joined a few years ago and have not had to pay a renewal.


----------



## Jaxx

*Great price on resales*



cayman01 said:


> Beginning to wonder if we are better off renting from owners. Seems like there are plenty of deals to be had, especially within 60 days.



[Advertising deleted]


----------



## Dave Landry

cayman01 said:


> *Better off renting?*
> 
> 
> 
> Beginning to wonder if we are better off renting from owners. Seems like there are plenty of deals to be had, especially within 60 days.



We have rented from owners for over 10 years now. If you travel within 60 days it is usually less expensive unless as long as there is availability and the renter gets the platinum discount. However we have found that often last minute bookings end up being a few reservations pieced together. We are taking the plunge and purchasing resale now as our mortgage is paid and we can commit to the yearly maintenance fees.


----------



## LZango

My husband and I have been timeshare owners at Vidanta for 15 years. Originally, it was called the Mayan Palace, then Grand Mayan, then they added the Grand Bliss and Grand Luxxe and needed to re-brand everything under one moniker: Vidanta.

The properties are AMAZING, but owning there is way too expensive and their practices are downright unethical. Every year, they try to upgrade us. We were manipulated into upgrades three times, cancelled twice and now in an epic battle over the most recent upgrade. They are ruthless and relentless. 

If you want to visit a Vidanta property (which I would highly recommend because they are fabulous) rent a week from E-Bay or another timeshare rental group. Whatever you do, DON'T go for a presentation even if they offer a free breakfast, room credit, tours, golf, whatever. I promise you, it's not worth the stress and the time. Enjoy your vacation and avoid sale at all costs.


----------



## Ant

csxjohn said:


> There are ways to get free extensions.  The most popular is to rate resorts when you visit to get extensions.
> 
> Another is to refer other people to become paid members.
> 
> I joined a few years ago and have not had to pay a renewal.



I will definitely become a  paid member of TUG  for $15 because they just saved me from buying $15k TS.


----------



## Panina

Ant said:


> I will definitely become a  paid member of TUG  for $15 because they just saved me from buying $15k TS.


Yes yes yes, again welcome to Tug, glad you are sticking around.


----------



## taterhed

Ant said:


> I will definitely become a  paid member of TUG  for $15 because they just saved me from buying $15k TS.



Trust me, it's a 'Pay it forward' kind of thing!


----------



## Dreamweaver101

We are new to actually vacationing, for years our vacations have been a camping trip to the lake or nothing due to time and/or money constraints. However, we have started going to the Florida panhandle (Navarre is our favorite) for a week every summer. And we no longer have a camper—it was totaled after a storm 

We did take part in a Bluegreen presentation in Branson 2 years ago. I liked the concept but the investment was more than we wanted to make. (Thank goodness for my husband’s cool head!) I purchased the sampler program to see if Timeshare would be a good fit for us. Huge mistake! The opportunities were so limited since summers were blocked out except in just a couple of resorts. We do still have kids at home, who play every sport so summer, for now, is our only travel time as a family. And even that has to be worked around summer ball. But they are 14 & 16, we won’t be doing this for much longer and I want to be sure we make time for vacations. So now I’m looking on the resale market but still am not sure it’s a good option for us. I will complete the survey questions and look forward to hearing advise from you veterans! 

1.)Is there a vacation destination you wish to visit most of the time or on a regular basis? if so where?
—I would like Gulf area, but the closer area to me would be Branson, it can be a long weekend trip. Have been a little disappointed this winter that I didn’t have a few days I “had” to get booked so hubby and I could have a quick getaway like we did with the sampler. 

2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time? 
—Probably half and half. Hubby doesn’t care for the beach (oh the horrors!) so would need to find areas he enjoys. Branson at least has Table Rock nearby where he could fish. I don’t want to be out airfare for all of us for every trip so something drivable from Arkansas would be preferred most often. 

3) What are your 5 top trade destinations?
— I don’t know. 

4) How many people do you usually travel with? —4-8

5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule? 
—Locked into school for about 4 years. Our Work schedules are easily adjusted. 

6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance? 
—It would be hard but I think it would be a benefit to start doing so. We have to schedule beach trip 6 months in advance and have learned it can be done and we just work everything else around it. I think I could adjust to 12-13 months. 

7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time?— Yes

8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars? 
—I don’t really know. I can compare to hotels— I’m a Marriott, Hilton, Hampton Inn fan.  Not opposed to a Holliday Inn if it’s clean. So decent but not the Ritz Carlton. 

9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?
—What can I afford or what I’m willing? Considering how the Sampler bombed, I wont the be able to talk hubby into spending much until we see it can benefit us. So I’d say around a thousand to start 

10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?
— I’m looking a timeshares with fees in the 50-70 per month range. 

11) Are you a detail oriented planner? —Nope 

12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?— Yes


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@Dreamweaver101 Welcome to Tug. You are wise to research such a purchase.

You said you are not a detailed oriented planner. Your maintenance fee budget is at the bottom-end of hotel-branded timeshares (and this will increase every year by 2 - 3%). Plus you are upset by the sampler program choices. Given all of this, I don't think you would be a happy TS owner given you are locked into a school schedule for the next 4 years.

Why don't you rent at TUG or Redweek or directly from resorts to get a feel for independent TS (which fit better in your budget) in your desired locations for the next few years.  Once your kids are out of the house, you can then see if more flexible schedules at an independent resort would fit your lifestyle, and whether the maintenance fees and upfront cost save you any money vs. renting.

Good luck!


----------



## Dreamweaver101

CalGalTraveler said:


> @Dreamweaver101 Welcome to Tug. You are wise to research such a purchase.
> 
> You said you are not a detailed oriented planner. Your maintenance fee budget is at the bottom-end of hotel-branded timeshares (and this will increase every year by 2 - 3%). Plus you are upset by the sampler program choices. Given all of this, I don't think you would be a happy TS owner given you are locked into a school schedule for the next 4 years.
> 
> Why don't you rent at TUG or Redweek or directly from resorts to get a feel for independent TS (which fit better in your budget) in your desired locations for the next few years.  Once your kids are out of the house, you can then see if more flexible schedules at an independent resort would fit your lifestyle, and whether the maintenance fees and upfront cost save you any money vs. renting.
> 
> Good luck!


That is very sound advice. Thank you!


----------



## dayooper

I agree with @CalGalTraveler on renting. It might be the best way to get to know what you like. I’m really only familiar with Hilton and I’m not sure they would be right for you. The really don’t have the places you seem to want to go, not to mention the MF’s would be higher than you state wanting to pay.

If I were you, I would take a look the different branded forums and see where the systems have resorts. You can see what the systems have to offer, look at the maintenance fees for each and pick where you might like to rent.


----------



## LizC

Is there anywhere I could get a list of annual maintenance costs for each resort


----------



## dayooper

LizC said:


> Is there anywhere I could get a list of annual maintenance costs for each resort



Depends on the system. Most of the branded system forums (HGVC, Marriott, Wyndham) have pretty complete MF reports from owners. For the smaller systems and independent resorts, I would check a place like Redweek. They might not be extremely accurate, but you can get a good estimate on what they are. They won’t have the historical data, but you can see approximately what they are now.


----------



## Jzman1p

Looking at getting a Wyndham timeshare in the next 2yrs. I have not done it yet so I got a discovery package to try it out. Anyone ever had this that can tell me a little about it? We got 300k discovery points. Just wanted some info..thanks


----------



## Frelkum

DeniseM said:


> *Here are some questions you can answer to focus your timeshare wants/needs. *
> 
> *Suggestion - copy the questions below, and start a new thread entitled "My Survey" or "What should I buy?," or something similar, and answer the questions in a NEW thread.*
> 
> 1) Is there a vacation destination you wish to visit most of the time or on a regular basis? if so where? Mexico
> 
> 2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time? Home resort half the time
> 
> 3) What are your 5 top trade destinations? Hawaii, Europe, Utah, Colorado, Canada
> 
> 4) How many people do you usually travel with - total, including yourself? 5
> 
> 5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule? School schedule
> 
> 6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance? Yes
> 
> 7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time? Yes
> 
> 8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars? 4+
> 
> 9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing? 7k
> 
> 10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year? What is the average amount?
> 
> 11) Are you a detail oriented planner?
> Yes
> 12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do? How do you sell it? Can it be included in a trust and given to descendants?


----------



## TS numbie

sorry I am new to this forum and I don't know how to start a new thread off of this and I want to answer the questions at the start and get some help. thanks


----------



## Karen G

TS numbie said:


> sorry I am new to this forum and I don't know how to start a new thread off of this and I want to answer the questions at the start and get some help. thanks


 Welcome to TUG!
Copy the questions at the start of this thread and then start your new thread here: https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/new-to-timesharing-look-here.17/create-thread


----------



## CPNY

TS numbie said:


> sorry I am new to this forum and I don't know how to start a new thread off of this and I want to answer the questions at the start and get some help. thanks


Buy a Vistana mandatory resort and use staroptions to book in the Vistana network


----------



## Sea&ski?

My husband and I have been trying to decide on this timesharing thing for a couple years now and we decided it seems to make sense to do it, but we always get stuck on which system and location for home base if that is required.  Thus, I am now asking for advice from all you wise people.

1) Is there a vacation destination you wish to visit most of the time or on a regular basis? if so where?
We travel everywhere but our extended families like only certain places and since we have limited vacation days, we are trying to figure out how to maximize with family.  Texas-side likes to go to Disney Orlando every year but California-side is not so interested in going every year or even every other year.  California-side likes to go skiing in North Tahoe or Utah or Colorado, to which Texas people may or may not come.  NJ-side likes sunny beaches.  We live in San Diego so have enough beach?

2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?
Trade more likely than home resort unless it is a ski place.  We do try to go ski twice every year, but not necessarily for a whole week.

3) What are your 5 top trade destinations?
In no particular:
Orlando
Lake Tahoe, CA or Winter Park, CO
Hawaii (no preference on island)
Italy
Singapore

Because we like to travel, we think we would prefer a place that makes it easier to trade?

4) How many people do you usually travel with - total, including yourself?
My family has 2 adults and one 8 years old.
We tend to meet up with one other family on each side once a year, they tend to be families of 4.  Everyone has kids under 10.  (All the kids love Disney.)

5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule?
Preferably school schedule but all of us frequently take kids out of school since they are in elementary school.  Plus, none of our school schedules match, except for summer vacation.

6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance?
Yes, we can but we tend not to do so.

7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time?
Yes.  We do this at least 1x a year with lots of 4 or 5 day vacation/work trips.

8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars?
If 5 stars mean the highest, then 3.5+.  The Texas-side only does 5 stars.

9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?
Since we think of this as investment, we can go to $50k or $60k but it all depends on what that gets us.  We think we would prefer a 1 bedroom and bank for 2 bedrooms if needed, but then we are split on whether we should get 2 bedroom and be able to rent it or bank it or whatever.

10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?
Again, that depends on what we get but preferably less than $1000 for one bedroom and don't know about the two bedroom - $2000?.  We haven't really researched into this part.

11) Are you a detail oriented planner?
I am not sure what this means but I plan out every part leading up to vacation and when we get there, I don't want to do anything to plan it.  My husband plans nothing until he is on vacation and then wants to plan out each day.  Opposites attract...or drive each other crazy...

12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?[/QUOTE]
Yes and that is why it is taking us so long to decide and then wonder if we should just do DVC or Marriott or something that allows us to use b/c kids love disney or use hotel rooms or etc.


----------



## Lori Brown

Hello Everyone!!  I just paid for my membership here.  I am looking forward to trying to learn all I can about the industry.  We have done several presentations and actually had a Worldmark membership about 20 years ago but sold it when my husband was deployed.  I really wish we would have kept it.  Now I am trying to figure out what the best option for our growing family would be. Here are my answers to the questions:

1) Is there a vacation destination you wish to visit most of the time or on a regular basis? if so where?  *We would love to have one spot to take the family over Christmas.  Honestly, we don't care where it is but Branson or Myrtle Beach might be nice.*

2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?  *Probably visit AND trade.  Hubby and I like our alone vacations every year to Mexico too.*

3) What are your 5 top trade destinations? *I'd love to do Italy at least once.  Mexico almost yearly and a destination holiday would be priority for us. *

4) How many people do you usually travel with - total, including yourself? *Three of us and if possible, pet friendly would be the very ultimate!  For Holiday vaca it would be more like 8 people.*

5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule?  *We can plan ahead, don't mind taking kids out of school.*

6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance?  *Oh yes!*

7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time? *Yep*

8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars?  Of course 5 always!!

9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?  *Hmmm, I am not going to answer this one but if I need to somewhere down the discussion road, I can.*

10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?  *Again, if it's worth it, this will vary.*

11) Are you a detail oriented planner? * I like details, but I like them being taken care of for me.*

12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?  *I do, and I understand they will not be valued at the same cost I purchased them.  I argued with a salesperson this week about that and told her I could get the same points for a whole lot less on aftermarket.  She said "where?" and I pulled up three different sites.  I think the consumer becoming educated is annoying to these people. *


----------



## Brett Merriman

DeniseM said:


> *Here are some questions you can answer to focus your timeshare wants/needs. *
> 
> *Suggestion - copy the questions below, and start a new thread entitled "My Survey" or "What should I buy?," or something similar, and answer the questions in a NEW thread.*
> 
> 1) Is there a vacation destination you wish to visit most of the time or on a regular basis? if so where?  Not a particular destination but all of the Caribbean
> 
> 2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time? trade
> 
> 3) What are your 5 top trade destinations? St Lucia, Belize, Jamaica, Hawaii, Bahamas
> 
> 4) How many people do you usually travel with - total, including yourself? 2
> 
> 5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule? Any
> 
> 6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance? Can but don't like to
> 
> 7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time? Yes
> 
> 8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars? 4+
> 
> 9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?  $5K
> 
> 10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year? $500
> 
> 11) Are you a detail oriented planner? No
> 
> 12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?  Yes


----------



## Maureenk1

DeniseM said:


> *Here are some questions you can answer to focus your timeshare wants/needs.
> 
> Suggestion - copy the questions below, and start a new thread entitled "My Survey" or "What should I buy?," or something similar, and answer the questions in a NEW thread.*
> 
> 1) Is there a vacation destination you wish to visit most of the time or on a regular basis? if so where?
> 
> 2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?
> 
> 3) What are your 5 top trade destinations?
> 
> 4) How many people do you usually travel with - total, including yourself?
> 
> 5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule?
> 
> 6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance?
> 
> 7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time?
> 
> 8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars?
> 
> 9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?
> 
> 10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?
> 
> 11) Are you a detail oriented planner?
> 
> 12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?


Great questions!


----------

